# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  5 Star Hotels in Hyderabad

## mano133

Hyderabad is a city which reflects the age old pomp and grandeur of the Nawabs who once adorned the city. A capital city of the state of Andhra Pradesh in Southern India, this beautiful city is located on the banks of the Musi River and on the Deccan plateau. The city's magnificence and cultural history is what attracts tourists the most, making it a favorite with holiday makers. Also known as the Biryani city and the city of Pearls, Hyderabad has lots more than expected to offer to its contenders and lovers. The 5 star hotels in Hyderabad help in further making it a well-versed destination with travelers from all across the globe.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing, the information given by you is really very helpful.

----------

